
Desktop Computer Kicks Supercomputer Out of Top Place on Pi Record List - jacquesm
http://www.dailytech.com/Desktop+Computer+Kicks+Supercomputer+Out+of+Top+Place+on+Pi+Record+List/article17293.htm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1032063>

~~~
jacquesm
Whoops... my search fu is seriously rusty today.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I commented on the first version(s) so I knew it already existed.

